# Mp3 in einzelne Spuren aufteilen?



## Fabian Frank (8. November 2007)

Hallo Leutz,

wollte mal wissen ob es möglich ist (mit Software oder sonstiges) ein MP3 in seine Spuren aufzuteilen. Also Drums, Gitarre, Gesang etc. von einander zu trennen.

Greetz,

Fabi


----------



## chmee (8. November 2007)

Nein. mfg chmee

--> Es gibt Software, die aber experimenteller Natur ist, in irgendwelchen Universtitäten rumliegt. Ab und Zu ist sowas auch auf den Markt gekommen, aber nichts was bezahlbar oder praktisch das Ziel erreicht.

Für Interessierte:
http://www.csl.sony.fr/downloads/papers/2002/ZilsMusic.pdf
http://www.musicmorpher.com/free-tutorials/voice-extractor.htm
http://www.elevayta.net/product13.htm - Beispiele vielversprechend, aber zu 99% nicht mit "normaler" Musik nutzbar.


----------



## KönigUlf (28. November 2007)

muahaahaaa... wie ich diese frage liebe! die kommt echt immer von irgendeinem unwissenden, wenn es auch nur im ansatz um audiogeschichten geht!
selbst die besten profis mit den größten mischpulten und der geilsten software beißen sich dabei die zähne aus! ich mache mal eine vorsichtige prognose: eine solche software(die die audiodatei nicht beschädigt und diesen ansprüchen gerecht wird)  wird es NIE, NIE, NIE geben


----------



## chmee (28. November 2007)

@KönigUlf: Ich habe hier schon lange keinen Text mehr gelesen, der gehässig oder den Fragesteller auslachend war. Und zu Deiner vorsichtigen Prognose kann ich nur sagen, dass sie absolut haltlos ist, denn schon das letzt genannte PlugIn macht ( bis Dato nur im benutzten Beispiel und ähnlichen ) eine sehr gute Figur.

mfg chmee


----------



## The_Maegges (29. November 2007)

Ich glaube, manchmal, wir bräuchten hier mal ne FAQ als sticky Thread...
Da können wir dann gleich Chmee's Text als Standardantwort auf diese Frage reinsetzen


----------



## KönigUlf (29. November 2007)

@chmee: auch wenn du dich hier als großes orakel der boardcommunity verstehst (das erstaunlich viel freizeit zu haben scheint), lass dir gesagt sein, dass dieses von dir verlinkte plugin das maximun ist! bei diesem track hast du wenig bis gar keine überschneidungen im frequenzbereich! bei allen anderen tracks(die einen gewissen musikalischen anspruch haben) findest du ständige überschneidungen. von daher werden solche programme IMMER beschädigungen hervorrufen, die -sofern man selbst einen anspruch an seine arbeiten stellt- untragbar sind!

eines noch: wie du den "ton" meiner texte deutest, ist für mich nicht nachzuvollziehen. spielt für mich im übrigen auch keine rolle.

mfg ulf;-)


----------



## chmee (30. November 2007)

Orakel  trifft es wohl  Und Ja, als Selbständiger hat man mehr Zeit 

Ulf: Ich hoffe, Du beziehst Dein Wissen aus mehr als nur den auf dem Markt erhältlichen PlugIns, Programmen und Geräten. Ich muss gestehen, dass "NIENIENIE" und NeinNeinNein-Sager bei mir grundsätzlich nen Rüffel bekommen.



> 1875 reichte der Direktor des United States Patent Office seinen Rücktritt ein und empfahl die Schließung der Behörde. Sein Grund: Es gäbe nichts mehr zu erfinden.



Wenns keine Rolle spielt, na dann, Willkommen !

mfg chmee

**EDIT**
Im StatusQuo ist es tatsächlich so, dass *keine* Software/Hardware eine Resynthese zu Einzelspuren vermag. Aber wer hätte denn vor 5 Jahren noch geglaubt, dass jeder Video-Interessierte Bewegt-Objekterkennung zuhause machen, oder Motiontracking, oder CrowdSimulationen durchführen kann. Tatsache ist auch, dass Musik mathematisch gesehen recht einfach ist, und auch die Kanal-/Spurtrennung ( das Orakel vermutet ) schon in 5 Jahren möglich ist.


----------



## KönigUlf (30. November 2007)

gut. ich verstehe deinen standpunkt großes orakel!

dann lasse ich mich ganz einfach mal überraschen, was in den nächsten jahren auf mich zukommt!

in diesem sinne: einen schönen tag noch!


----------

